# cool songs for 3 axis skulls



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I purchased a 3 axis and am going to get one or two more before halloween this year. What I need is some really great songs for them to sing. So far I have gotten the "No one lives forever" and "Monster Holiday". Those are the types I'm looking for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

First question 
1) how many do you plan on "singing" ?
2) are you having any other props do anything while he/they , are singing ? ( likes maybe some pumpkins with lights going on and off to the rythem of the music )
3) What kind of setting are we doing this year for your Halloween display ?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure but, as many as I can put together. I've never done it before. I would like a large selection to choose from though. My main theme is cemetary/scarecrow pumpkin patch this year. Not as big as I originally planned since I'm buying the skulls instead. I figure they are much more versital. I thought of doing the pumpkins as a backdrop and having them light up to the beat but, I'll be lucky if I can figure out the motion and everything with the skulls. lol 
I would rather have more then just the two songs playing over and over. I was thinking of making a 3some in the cemetary or on my front porch. It would be cheaper if I just used fake bodies in the cemetary and put the heads on them and had them sing with the pumpkins doing backup in the pumpkin patch across the way. Lot of wire though.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

How about "Dem Bones"?

You know, "Knee bone connected to the...Thigh bone..."


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Shake them bones from disney comes to mind.Of course manster mash, it's only halloween from andrew gold. This is halloween (nightmare before christmas).Dead mans party (oingo boingo),Werewolves of london (warren zevon),spooky scary skeletons (andrew gold). You could also maybe use cold ethyl (alice cooper).


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

heres a few I'm using this year .... might find one you like :

bones tones.mp3

Beetlejuice - Day-O (The Banana Boat Song).mp3

dance around in your bonesHIHG qualitry.MP3

I do not go for the "cutesy" appearance , just the cutsey effect - LOL 
my props go both - scarey/creepy and the cutsey . I also have one skeleton who is a 2 axis talker thats poking thru a broken hole in a tombstone that does rimshot jokes for the passer by . 

Rimshot joke example

rimshot06.mp3

blood-lite.mp3


I also have my witch , who is stirring her cauldron ( also a talker 2 axis ) singing - HOT STUFF by Donna Summers 
And new this year ... a skeleton in a coffin outhouse that sings Brad Paisley's Toilet Song while sitting on the pot . The coffin is stadning straight up , the door opens via an air cylinder , nice and slow , while the beginning of the song starts , and the the skelly sings the words to the song . 

So , you see, there are PLENTY of songs and ideas out there ...


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Those were great ideas!!! Thanks guys. I also did a search on itunes and found a couple more. Thank you so much for those.


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Mind if I ask what you found ? WIlling to share ?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey these are pretty good. BoogieMan gave me an idea for my stirring witch. I think I will add a servo to her mouth too. 

I'm going to have to cordon off their spot so no one can mess with them.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are the one's that I found so far...
Monster Holiday
No One Lives Forever
Shake Dem Bones or Dem Bones
It's Only Halloween
Halloween Suite
Dead Man's Party
Werewolves of London-Warren Zevon
Spooky, scarey skeletons
The Monster Mash
The Time Warp
Baby, It's cold outside
Nightmare Before Xmas

I'm still looking but, I think I have more then enough since my skull hasn't even been delivered yet. Also, if I do more then just a solo, I will have to wait until I get the others to start making the movements work with the music. 
So little time, so little money. lol


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL ... I was gonna have two skellys , one male , one female ( FEMALE noted by the long hair wig ) and have full size skellys standing side by side singing BABY ITS COLD OUTSIDE ..... 
, but figured , between all the singing pumpkins ( thanks to dionicia's method  ) , singing skelly tombstones and singing corpses.. enough is enough.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

How about Tarantula Ghoul & the Grave Diggers graveyard rock song..........


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just though of another one i think would be great for the skulls. Mr. baseman.
The muppet version would be awesome. Heck i think crocodile rock would be awesome too,the muppet version again. I think i have them both, pm me if you would like them.


----------

